# Happy Birthday Raxl!!!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope you have a good one, dude! Tell us all the gory details the day after! Happy Birthday, man!  :smoking:  :ninja: :voorhees:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well no ****!
Sin, you bet me to the punch!!

Party on Raxl, hope it's to your expectations!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Have a vonderful one!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Have a happy and great B-day!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy birthday. If there's any drunken backyard wrestling, we want pictures and/or video!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy, happy birfday to RAXL!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey RAXL! 
Happy Birthday! Hope you are having a fandanmtastic day.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday RAXL!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Raxl. 31 !!!!!! Damn that's old !!!!! lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Raxl!!!!! Enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy birthday Raxl.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Happy B-day!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Raxl......have a wonderful day!


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday. Enjoy your day


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank you, thank you. 
I feel all warm and fuzzy now. 

Let me take a second and say Happy b-day to some other folks who were lucky enough to be born on July 6: President Bush, Fred Dryer and Sly Stallone! :smoking:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day, RAXL!!! Also, you're only 1 post away from 1000! Two reasons to celebrate!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Rax!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Have a great Birthday RAXL!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy B DAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Another year older, another year closer to becoming a prop. Have a great day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday RAXL!!*


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday RAXL!!!


----------

